# 2002 1.8t oil drain valve...fram sd-2 "vs" Fumoto Valve



## jamoka3 (Jan 3, 2006)

well came across the fram sure drain system size SD-2 for like $20.
or the 
Fumoto Valve
f-106 and the adp-106 adaptor for like $30.
whats overall better? what do you have and how is it?








i have the original aluminum oil pan (non hybrid), and the oil drain hole is starting to strip thats why im looking for a ball valve drain so i wont have to unbolt the drain plug any more and mess up the threads!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

the fumoto valve is kinda scary. even if clamped you can potentially pull some james bond stuff and dump your whole system dry. the fram setup seems better equipped to avoid that problem.


----------

